# don't buy any PHILIPS products & SONY ,LG Computer products.



## pq (May 9, 2005)

*don't buy any PHILIPS products & SONY ,LG Computer products. 

maximum sony optical drives burst out the CDs n DVDs.
AND in the age of old they lost their sence.
for floppy drives sony gives 6 month warinty. but this time is to long for this kind of flop drives.

LG optical drives i ll say those hav no sence about cd, dvds.

here i ll sugest u go for samsung, lite-on, pioneer.

and PHILIPS has nothing good in thire products. 

so go for everyone without PHILIPS.  *


----------



## sunnydiv (May 9, 2005)

lite on is sony, sony is lite on


----------



## chinmay (May 9, 2005)

dude..its the matter of ones personal experience..i give ppl jus opposite recommendation..i hate samsung..i love lg...currently using its cd writer n dvd..its workin superb...n u know wt..i have a philips 2.1 speaker system-20w rms......it gave a better bass n performance when i compared it to altec lansin 5.1 system n creative megaworks 5.1....philips speakers rock totally...l.gs monitor and optical drives are also really good...


----------



## Keith Sebastian (May 9, 2005)

What means "sence" ?


----------



## icecoolz (May 9, 2005)

true dude. I see no problems with the Sony DVD DL writers example. Anyone I have spoken to says that their drives are working perfectly. Its all a matter of personal choice.


----------



## club_pranay (May 9, 2005)

do u work for Samsung Sales department? 
 Mr PQ first u promise me that everytime my samsung tray will get messed up u'll pay me a 100 bucks!!
these are totaly nonsense claims!!
i have a 32X MAX SONY drive, still working perfectly
i have PHILIPS cd player(7yrs old), PHILIPS DVP320 DVD working perfectly.
and i have to go to samsung service almost 2 times per month(for my RWcombo + cdrw+ Samsung window AC)


----------



## rohanbee (May 10, 2005)

*Re: don't buy any PHILIPS products & SONY ,LG Computer produ*



			
				pq said:
			
		

> *don't buy any PHILIPS products & SONY ,LG Computer products.
> 
> maximum sony optical drives burst out the CDs n DVDs.
> AND in the age of old they lost their sence.
> ...



Dude you shouldn't just flame companies for the sake of it. I have used Sony products since a long time without any complaints and the same with Phillips. On the other hand i have friends with loads of problems with the brands you suggested. 

So its just a matter of opinion. If you had a genuine grouse against a particular product say so. Dont take it out on the whole brand. Your arguments dont hold water with me !!!


----------



## anishcool (May 11, 2005)

First question : Have you actually used all these drives that you are commenting on them so harshly ?

If no then shut up and let the guys at TC do their work.

I am using Samsung drives for the past 6 years and I don't have a problem.



			
				pq said:
			
		

> maximum sony optical drives burst out the CDs n DVDs.



What do you mean burst out ? LOL



			
				pq said:
			
		

> LG optical drives i ll say those hav no sence about cd, dvds.



Obviously lol, are the drives supposed to have 'sence' or the manufacturers.

Oh and for your spellings do read this. Hope it helps you.


----------



## drvarunmehta (May 11, 2005)

I'm using a Sony CD-writer for the past 3 years. I have written over 500 CD's with it and it has not produced a single coaster ever. It has read badly scratched discs which no other drive has been able to read. One isloated incident dosen't make it a bad product. You probably used cheap quality media which caused it to "burst out". Don't blame the drive.


----------



## Delpiero (May 11, 2005)

pq said:
			
		

> *don't buy any PHILIPS products & SONY ,LG Computer products.
> 
> maximum sony optical drives burst out the CDs n DVDs.
> AND in the age of old they lost their sence.
> ...


That's just ur opinion i will stick to mine. Using SonyDVD rom for 18 months and no problems.


----------



## Hulo (May 16, 2005)

Samsung CD drives invariably gets tray closing problem. This is not the case with LG, which I am using for last 3 yrs. I also have a samsung CD drive purchased in 2000 which I use. I doesn't have a tray problem. When u open and close these trays you immediately realise the qualitative difference. In case of LG and the Samsung one frm 2000 the tray closes with a "hydraulic" smoothness. In the other Samsung drives, it closes with a jerk - starts abruptly and stops abruptly. The quality of the tray is also poor. I think Samsung uses some kind of cheap components to make the drive tray mechanism.


----------



## [flAsh] (May 16, 2005)

I think soon some one will say "DONT BUY ANY COMPUTER PRODUCTS" just b'coz that one had a pissing off experience


----------



## AcceleratorX (Oct 31, 2005)

Well, my Samsung Combo Drive's Tray and Lens have gone bad 

I had a Sony and a CD burst in it.....and I think it was because the CD was so old and I tried to force 52X reading on it by holding the eject button. The Sony writer was excellent though. Not a single coaster and was turbo fast.

Now I'm going to try LG....hopefully I wont suffer in another 6 months


----------



## atool (Oct 31, 2005)

i m using sony cd writer and dvd rom since one year..faced absolutely no problem


----------



## parthbarot (Oct 31, 2005)

ya..
samsung is bogus....
and i use lg for 4 years..not a single prob in CD R-RWs...

and yaa i use DVD player of philips which plays DivX on my OnIDA TV...i see divX on my tv..with big sound..
its grt na..


----------



## Netjunkie (Oct 31, 2005)

Donno what makes you think that way !!!
I have never used Philips products but LG & SONY have never given me any problems.
Samsung drives are really problematic. I still remember those stacks of CD's which I wasted while burning them on Samsung drives.


----------



## goobimama (Oct 31, 2005)

I think its all a matter of the piece that you get. I have had a bad trip with the LiteOn dvd drive but my friend has one which is working perfectly. I have an LG drive right now and some others are cursing em'. Its all a matter of getting that particular piece which lasts forever...(forever = a few years)


----------



## Chirag (Nov 1, 2005)

I bought a lite-on dvd writer this june and a cd got burst inside. After that my writer became automatic. It got closed after 5 seconds i open it. But after someday I don't know what happened to it ti automatically got repaired.


----------



## AcceleratorX (Nov 1, 2005)

My friend had a Sony which had a slight tray closing problem, but one day, he was angry and he pushed the tray HARD. After that the bug was fixed! :-\ (Unsure)


----------



## AcceleratorX (Nov 1, 2005)

@Netjunkie: Do Samsung drives really have such bad writing quality that you had to wasted so many CDs on it?


----------



## mobilegeek (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: don't buy any PHILIPS products & SONY ,LG Computer produ*



			
				pq said:
			
		

> don't buy any PHILIPS products & SONY ,LG Computer products.
> 
> maximum sony optical drives burst out the CDs n DVDs.
> AND in the age of old they lost their sence.
> ...



*
What the hell you are posting man .. all wrong & scr@p 


JUST SEARCH WHO MADE THE COMPACT DISK FIRST

THEN YOU GONNA EDIT THAT POST


Philips n sony are good, 
Samsung sucks in optical drives .. 

and

Liton = Sony ... so again wrong

LASTLY ...

PHILIPS ALL THE WAY*


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 1, 2005)

Letting this thread run for a day from now to let the thread starter explain himself. It will be locked if he does not reply in 24 hours.


----------



## Netjunkie (Nov 1, 2005)

AcceleratorX said:
			
		

> @Netjunkie: Do Samsung drives really have such bad writing quality that you had to wasted so many CDs on it?



Yes, they suffer from frequent Buffer underrun problems.


----------



## rollcage (Nov 1, 2005)

Dont forget the tray problem with samsung drive.


----------



## adhavan (Nov 1, 2005)

Samsung drives are the no.1 in problems. Sony is perhaps the best. It rocks and i am using it for the past two years.


----------



## KHUBBU (Nov 2, 2005)

Never heard of cds bursting inside cd drive


----------



## AcceleratorX (Nov 2, 2005)

@KHUBBU:

A CD did burst in my Sony CD Writer back in 2004. My PC-walla saw it and he said that mine was the first Sony drive he has seen which suffered this problem. Unlucky me. 

@netjunkie: Yes, you are correct about Buffer Underrun Errors. This is because Samsung drives are EXTREMELY sensitive to the media used. Moserbaer, Sony and some such media wont do. You need Maxell, HP or Plasmon media for Samsung drives to do their thing proper.


----------



## jay4u (Nov 4, 2005)

Samsung rocks.. but the drives have trayin problems... LG ihas got good trayin subsystem but their read quality is ery poor... Sony is good and if you wanna buy DVD ROM/RW then definitely go for Liteon or Benq

I had personal experience with these drives (Phillips dont know never bought a drive from this manufacture)


----------



## SWEET SNEHA (Nov 4, 2005)

KHUBBU said:
			
		

> Never heard of cds bursting inside cd drive



same here
maybe cd was of poor quality


----------



## tarey_g (Nov 5, 2005)

pq said:
			
		

> *don't buy any PHILIPS products & SONY ,LG Computer products.
> 
> 
> here i ll sugest u go for samsung, lite-on, pioneer.
> ...




Samsung !!!! dude what are u suggesting others . Samsung is considerd the worst in the case of optical drives around the world . The ppl here(my city) at samsung service centre themselves use lg drive for their personal use . I not kidding .


----------



## AcceleratorX (Nov 5, 2005)

tarey_g said:
			
		

> The ppl here(my city) at samsung service centre themselves use lg drive for their personal use . I not kidding .



Samsung and LG sometimes have good relations


----------



## deadman (Nov 5, 2005)

Samsung drives are worst

worst

*deadman* _is here_


----------



## kato (Nov 5, 2005)

the thread should be locked as thread starter hasnt explained himself and i wasnt sure how bad samsung drive was until one of my friends wasted 4 moser baer CDs to write an ISO(knoppix live) which i did in first try. (actually i never knew how to burn ISOs i learned it here on the forum)


----------



## navjotjsingh (Nov 5, 2005)

Somebody close this thread


----------



## ashnik (Nov 5, 2005)

Hey mods, SHUT THIS DOWN.
I can't take any insult of Sony
I have SONY cdrw, dvd rom, hifi system (very old, no cd only fm and cassette, yet rocks), fdd etc.
SONY is the best in Electronics.
I trust Philips too, I have DIVx DVD

Edited: I had samsung cdrw and cdrom. I had to throw them away. Only three Samsung products I liked, hdd (40GB) ,Monitor 753s and convection oven c1113f.
OPTICAL DRIVES S*CK!


----------



## mobilegeek (Nov 6, 2005)

Nemesis said:
			
		

> Letting this thread run for a day from now to let the thread starter explain himself. It will be locked if he does not reply in 24 hours.


I think its little over than that..


----------



## Kniwor (Nov 6, 2005)

i am surprised i got the privilage to post here and this thread is not closed or deleted....

PLEASE DONT START THREADS LIKE THIS.....

it's absolutely pointless.....and wonder how the mods did not notice this nonsense.....


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 6, 2005)

SPrry guys, I kinda forgot about this one. Thanks to mobilegeek who PMed me the reminder. Locking this thread now.


----------

